# We have help coming



## Marty (Oct 11, 2006)

In regards to my eariler post, "stuck between a rock and a hard place"

we have a meeting set up now with our local sheriff with a representitive from the TN Horse Council and the

Humane Society of Tennessee.

I'll let you know what happens after the meeting at the end of the month.


----------



## jdomep (Oct 12, 2006)

:aktion033: That is wonderful news (or at least a start




: )


----------



## kaykay (Oct 12, 2006)

marty your awesome! :aktion033:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 13, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]I'm glad to hear about the meeting! :aktion033: I hope it's very productive and those little guys get safely rescued... Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## Marty (Oct 13, 2006)

No thanks to me. I just went around screaming "we need some help here" and the first organization that responded to me said "OKEY DOKEY" and took it from there. I just hope they can really get something accomplished.


----------



## mountain_waif (Oct 14, 2006)

> I just went around screaming "we need some help here"


You are their voice...their hope.


----------

